# Marlin mit der Hand gefangen.



## HarryO. (30. Juni 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Ly0DTSEDD0


----------



## Hechters (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Marlin mit der Hand gefangen.*

Nabend,
krass!!! ist wohl echt und kein FAKE...


----------



## WaveLord (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Marlin mit der Hand gefangen.*

Also ich bezweifel das das echt ist...|kopfkrat|kopfkrat

Glaub eher der Marlin hätte, falls der Typ wirklich so blöd wär aus nem Heli auf den zu springen, Hackfleisch aus dem gemacht...  :q:q:q


----------



## Esoxfan (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Marlin mit der Hand gefangen.*

Ich bezweifle es auch das es echt ist . Ich glaub nicht das man einen Marlin der bis über 70 km/h schnell schwimmen kann erwischen und gar festhalten kann wenn man aus einem Heli auf ihn springt . Aber möglich ist alles :vik:



Gruß Daniel


----------



## WaveLord (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Marlin mit der Hand gefangen.*

Der ist sogar noch was schneller unterwegs...:q

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marline


----------



## ToxicToolz (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Marlin mit der Hand gefangen.*

MEINE MEINUNG:

Selbst wenn es echt ist, es ist einfach nur *****PPIIIIIEEEEEPPPPSSSSSS*****....
Wir reden hier im Board von C&R und WAIDGERECHT und was nich allet... Aber sich bei sowat filmen lassen, und dann noch stolz wie Bolle durch de Gegend stiefeln ist einfach nur armseelig und peinlich, und hat nix aber auch gar nix mit "gutem Umgang mit dem Fisch/Tier" zu tun.................


----------



## Esoxfan (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Marlin mit der Hand gefangen.*

Da hatte ich scheinbar eine falsche Zahl im Kopf sorry .
Es sagt ja auch keiner das es gut oder gesund für den Fisch ist es wurde ja nur gesagt das an der Echtheit des Clips gezweifelt wurde.  Das es nicht gerade das beste für den Fisch ist wissen wir glaube ich . 
Ich kann es auch nicht wirklich nachvollziehen sowas mit so einem wunderschönen Fisch zu machen .



Gruß Daniel


----------



## Marlin1 (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Marlin mit der Hand gefangen.*

Aber Leute,

keep cool, der Film ist schon uralt und vollkommen gefakt.

Oder hat irgendeiner den Kameramann abspringen sehen ..... ??

Beste Grüße
Reinhold


----------



## Esoxfan (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Marlin mit der Hand gefangen.*



Marlin1 schrieb:


> Aber Leute,
> 
> keep cool, der Film ist schon uralt und vollkommen gefakt.
> 
> ...



Muss er das denn? Es wurde aus verschiedenen Perspektiven gefilmt und die Perspektive aus der der Sprung gefilmt wurde aus der wurde auch der Heli von ausen gefilmt . 
Da ist der Fake nicht . 
Aber ich bezweifle das man einen Marlin so einfach trifft das macht mich misstrauisch^^


----------



## norge_klaus (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Marlin mit der Hand gefangen.*

Halbwegs gut gemacht, aber Schwachsinn³!!!
Das geht niemals. Wer auch immer in wärmeren Gefilden gefischt hat, der kann nachvollziehen, das diese Fische brutal viel Kraft haben und wahnsinnig schnell sind. 

Tight-Lines
Norge-Klaus


----------



## Lars71 (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Marlin mit der Hand gefangen.*

Also ich hab mal ne Gazelle mit der Hand gefangen, aber das ist eine andere Geschichte....


----------



## rhinefisher (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Marlin mit der Hand gefangen.*

Hi! Der Marlin hängt völlig abgekämft an einer Angel - und wird dieses "shooting"wohl kaum überlebt haben.. .Ich könnte solchen Leuten rund um die Uhr vor den Kappes treten!
Petri!


----------



## rauber83 (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Marlin mit der Hand gefangen.*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Hi! Der Marlin hängt völlig abgekämft an einer Angel - und wird dieses "shooting"wohl kaum überlebt haben.. .Ich könnte solchen Leuten rund um die Uhr vor den Kappes treten!
> Petri!



sorry aber sind wir hier das PETA Forum? also wenns echt waer, ist es eigentlich ganz lustig, da der marlin ja keine verletzungen haette. wenn fake naja dann war er halt ausgedrillt und er ist ins wasser zu ihm. ja und? überall präsentieren irgendwelche angler ihre marlin etc. in der prall sonne an ihr tshirt gedrueckt und davor über die bordswand gezogen und danach gehen sie dann wieder schwimmen... wo ist da der aufregunterschied? irgendwie kommts mir so vor wie wenn in diesem forumsabschnitt nur leute reinschreiben wenns um irgendwelche kritik oder angebliche tierquälerei geht. wenn ihr schon alle so tierlieb seid, schreibt ihr auch in antitiertransport foren? das wär wenigstens konsequent#c#c


----------



## Dart (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Marlin mit der Hand gefangen.*



Lars71 schrieb:


> Also ich hab mal ne Gazelle mit der Hand gefangen, aber das ist eine andere Geschichte....


Hmmh, hab dich dabei womöglich gesehen, war das net im Duisburger Zoo


----------



## zandermouse (1. Juli 2009)

*Blue Marlin mit der Handleine gefangen.*

Vier Kilometer vor Pilar (Siargao Island, Philippinen) wurde
am 11. Mai 2009 ein Blauer Marlin mit der Handleine gefangen. Der Köder war ein 3 kg schwerer Skipjack.
Gebissen hat er um 9:00 Uhr Morgens und gelandet
wurde er um 19:00 Uhr. Ein 10 Stunden Kampf gegen einen
Marlin mit der Handleine. :m


----------



## Dart (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Marlin mit der Hand gefangen.*

Manno, da wird es den alten Hemmingway aber ordentlich durchschütteln, wenn er das sieht.


----------



## Tobi94 (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Blue Marlin mit der Handleine gefangen.*



zandermouse schrieb:


> Vier Kilometer vor Pilar (Siargao Island, Philippinen) wurde
> am 11. Mai 2009 ein Blauer Marlin mit der Handleine gefangen. Der Köder war ein 3 kg schwerer Skipjack.
> Gebissen hat er um 9:00 Uhr Morgens und gelandet
> wurde er um 19:00 Uhr. Ein 10 Stunden Kampf gegen einen
> Marlin mit der Handleine. :m


 Hmmm.. ich habe schon in Neuseeland mit der Handangel geangelt..muss ich mir sorgen machen??|kopfkrat


----------



## Nick_A (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Marlin mit der Hand gefangen.*



rauber83 schrieb:


> sorry aber sind wir hier das PETA Forum? also wenns echt waer, ist es eigentlich ganz lustig, da der marlin ja keine verletzungen haette. wenn fake naja dann war er halt ausgedrillt und er ist ins wasser zu ihm. ja und? überall präsentieren irgendwelche angler ihre marlin etc. in der prall sonne an ihr tshirt gedrueckt und davor über die bordswand gezogen und danach gehen sie dann wieder schwimmen... wo ist da der aufregunterschied? irgendwie kommts mir so vor wie wenn in diesem forumsabschnitt nur leute reinschreiben wenns um irgendwelche kritik oder angebliche tierquälerei geht. wenn ihr schon alle so tierlieb seid, schreibt ihr auch in antitiertransport foren? das wär wenigstens konsequent#c#c



200%ige Zustimmung !!! :m #6

Ich kann bei solchen Kommentaren wirklich auch nur mit dem Kopf schütteln !!!|rolleyes#d


----------



## Nick_A (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Blue Marlin mit der Handleine gefangen.*



zandermouse schrieb:


> Gebissen hat er um 9:00 Uhr Morgens und gelandet
> wurde er um 19:00 Uhr. Ein 10 Stunden Kampf gegen einen
> Marlin mit der Handleine. :m



RESPEKT !!!#r

Das hat sicher mächtig AUA in den Fingerchen gemacht :q :q


----------



## rhinefisher (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Marlin mit der Hand gefangen.*

Hi!@Rauber83; hast Du schon mal einen Marlin gefangen?
Irgendwie habe ich den Eindruck daß nicht... .
Und Selbstdarstellung auf kosten der Kreatur, ist doch wohl eher etwas für ewig gestrige Looser.. .
Und das die Aufnahmen gefaket sind, darfst Du mir ruhig glauben.
Zum dummen Geschwätz bezüglich Peta, sage ich jetzt mal nix - da ist Dir wohl eh nicht mehr zu helfen. Aber wer will das schon... .
Petri!
Ach - den zweiten Schlauberger habe ich ja völlig übersehen.
Dann mal ganz dezidiert für die Zurückgebliebenen; um dem Marlin so weit zu erschöpfen, daß er beritten werden kann, muß man billigend in kauf nehmen, das er daran mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit sterben wird.
Das ist weder mit Waidgerechtigkeit, noch mit meiner moralischen Integrität zu vereinbaren.
Aber gutes Benehmen ist doch immer eine Frage von Herkunft, Erziehung und Bildung. Ist halt nicht jedem gegeben.. .
Nochmal Petri!


----------



## Esoxfan (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Marlin mit der Hand gefangen.*

Leute bleibt mal locker . 
@Rhinefisher man muss nicht gleich beleidigent werden #d.
Naja und noch eine Frage wo ist der Unterschied ob der Typ nu springt und den Marlin festhält selbst wenn er komplett erschöpft ist (was ich nicht glaube weil sonst würde er ja weiß zeigen ) oder ob jemand , wie schon erwähnt , den gefangenen Marlin völlig erschöpft über die Seitenwand eines Stahlkahns hochzieht? 


Gruß Daniel


----------



## rhinefisher (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Marlin mit der Hand gefangen.*

Hi! Mir sind genug Marline im Drill gestorben - der ist so fertig, das der ganz kurz vor dem Kollaps steht. Das jemand nen Marlin dieser Größe über die Bordwand zieht, habe ich so auch noch nicht gesehen.
Ich fange diese Tiere seit über 30 Jahren - da hat sich in der Haltung der Angler sehr viel verändert; als es noch genug Fisch für alle gab, ging man auch relativ rau mit ihnen um. Das sieht heute ganz anders aus; da wird vorsichtig markiert und der Fisch wieder schwimmen gelassen. 
Wenn man sich auf diese Art profilieren will, soll man doch mit Haien oder Krokodilen schwimmen - nicht mit einem Marlin, den man dafür tötet.. .
Petri!
Ach ja; und beleidigt fühle ich mich wirklich - was erlauben sich diese Pfeifen.
Null Ahnung, davon aber jede Menge.. .
Mich mit der Peta auch nur in einem Satz zu erwähnen, genügt normalerweise um mich in Rage zu versetzen - denen könnte ich nicht nur vor den Kappes, sondern noch vor ganz andere Stellen treten.. .
Petri!


----------



## Esoxfan (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Marlin mit der Hand gefangen.*

ich sagte nicht das du dich beleidigt fühlst sondern das du beleidigent wirst .  Auf das mit der Peta will ich nicht eingehen |krach: .


----------



## rhinefisher (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Marlin mit der Hand gefangen.*

Hi! Ups - sorry. 
Ich möchte niemandem zu nahe treten.. .
Petri!


----------



## rauber83 (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Marlin mit der Hand gefangen.*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ach ja; und beleidigt fühle ich mich wirklich - was erlauben sich diese Pfeifen.
> Null Ahnung, davon aber jede Menge.. .
> Mich mit der Peta auch nur in einem Satz zu erwähnen, genügt normalerweise um mich in Rage zu versetzen - denen könnte ich nicht nur vor den Kappes, sondern noch vor ganz andere Stellen treten.. .
> Petri!



naja wer hat hier die große klappe? so also du gibts ja selbst zu dass du auch schon net zimperlich mit deinem fang umgegangen bist. also jetzt mit loser usw kommen ist ja mal erbärmlich. was soll denn der scheiss. also ich persönlich reg mich halt über leute auf die hier ne dicke hose markieren und mit tierquälerei und sowas kommen und dann sonst im täglichen leben blind durch die gegend laufen. notiere: ich hab nichts gegen dich persönlich gesagt! naja ich gehe meinen eigenen weg und ess halt kein fleisch ausser fisch den ich selbst gefangen hab. das ist meine sache und darüber diskutier ich nicht. ich frag mich ob dass alle so tierschützerisch veranlagten auch von sich behaupten koennen. 
naja ich muss zugeben ich habe noch keine unmenge selbst gefangen, da man als deckhand halt net so oft die angel in der hand hat


----------



## Esoxfan (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Marlin mit der Hand gefangen.*

Leute keep cool ... man kann doch auch ganz normal diskutieren bevor die Mods wieder eingreifen müssen . #c#q Man muss ja nicht gleich beleidigent rüber kommen . Wir können doch in einem normalen Ton diskutieren das macht es uns einfacher


----------



## Nick_A (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Marlin mit der Hand gefangen.*

Hallo Rhinefisher,

eigentlich könnte ich jetzt beinahe jeden Deiner Sätze hier zitieren ... irgendwie sind die alle nicht gerade sehr freundlich (auch wenn rauber sich ebenfalls manchmal etwas im Tonfall vergreift....aber immerhin nicht so extrem wie Du hier )....

Aber den Satz hier finde ich besonders nett ... 



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Das ist weder mit Waidgerechtigkeit, noch mit meiner moralischen Integrität zu vereinbaren.



Ahaaaaaa ... es gilt also DEINE moralische Integrität als Maßstab für alle ?!?!? ;+

Es ist wohl vielmehr Deine persönliche Integrität ... und die kann sich ja wohl von der Integrität Anderer unterscheiden, meinst Du nicht auch ? 




rhinefisher schrieb:


> Aber gutes Benehmen ist doch immer eine Frage von Herkunft, Erziehung und Bildung. Ist halt nicht jedem gegeben.. .
> Nochmal Petri!



Uuuuups ... da sind ja gleich mehrere Kernbotschaften in diesem kurzen Sätzlein enthalten:
1. Du hast gutes Benehmen,
2. Du hast ne gute Herkunft,
3. Du hast ne positive Erziehung genossen
4. mit überragender Bildung bist Du ebenfalls gesegnet.
5. .... viele andere haben das nicht ! :q

RESPEKT !!! |muahah:

Ich verkneif mir jetzt lieber nen Kommentar zu solch einer Einstellung, sowie einer solchen Selbst- und Fremd-Einschätzung ... #d|sagnix


----------



## Nick_A (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Marlin mit der Hand gefangen.*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> .....- was erlauben sich diese Pfeifen.
> Null Ahnung, davon aber jede Menge.. .
> Mich mit der Peta auch nur in einem Satz zu erwähnen, genügt normalerweise um mich in Rage zu versetzen - denen könnte ich nicht nur vor den Kappes, sondern noch vor ganz andere Stellen treten.. .
> Petri!



Und das hier geht ja wohl mal gar nicht !!! #d

Wie war das nochmals mit der guten Erziehung, Benehmen, Herkunft und Bildung ?!?!? ***WIRKLICHGANZLAUTLOSLACH*** :q :q :q


----------

